
SQL database of prominent Neo-Nazi forum hacked, published - bsanr2
https://twitter.com/Jake_Hanrahan/status/1192094120493359105
======
tgv
No doubt that they are neo-Nazis: the first event in the calendar is Joseph
Goebbels' death day, even though that seems a bit overdone to me. I didn't
know they were fond of Gavrilo Prinzip, but his birthday is also there.

I'll keep the torrent alive a while, just in case.

------
diminoten
Times like these I have to remind myself that it's never the right thing to do
to punch a Nazi, but boy would it feel good (metaphorically; literally
physically punching a Nazi/anyone is probably not something I have in me).

Honest question for the folks of HN: would it be ethical to violate these
Nazi's privacy, de-anonymize them, and contact their family/employers based on
this leak? I think the easy (and probably correct) answer is no, but I'm
curious if anyone has a nuanced view here.

~~~
tgv
Dubious, but it's a valuable resource for the organizations that investigate
such movements.

Also: their family members probably know.

